# Dietary Measures



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIDietary Measures"Many people with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) notice that their symptoms appear to get worse following a meal. They may wonder if they have a dietary allergy or intolerance. More confusing, they may notice that a food seems to upset them on one day but not another. Among the most common questions IBS patients have is what food to avoid. This can drive a person to go looking for a diet or a test that might help sort all this out. A bewildering amount of often conflicting advice is available, especially on the Internet. Much of it is associated with a considerable cost."http://aboutibs.org/site/about-ibs/managem...ietary-measures


----------

